# cfl bud pics?



## clarkkent (Jan 28, 2008)

Anyone have a link or pics of buds grown under CFLs?  I'm flowering right now and want to see what I can expect


----------



## Syke (Feb 3, 2008)

My grow is done under all CFL
|  | | 
V V V


----------



## wonare1one (Feb 4, 2008)

i'm a new  grower also check out my grow under cfl

my first grow!!!!!here...............
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/foru...ad.php?t=21057


----------



## Firepower (Feb 4, 2008)

Check out the grow journals


----------



## Midnight Toker (Feb 4, 2008)

Also check out my grow


----------



## Mutt (Feb 4, 2008)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=17286
Here's a flo grow of mine.


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 4, 2008)

see my link below. in my sig


----------



## clarkkent (Feb 4, 2008)

thanks guys.  anybody have finished product type pics tho?


----------



## Syke (Feb 4, 2008)

look on the last page of mine


----------



## THCPezDispenser (Feb 4, 2008)

Syke said:
			
		

> look on the last page of mine


 
I think he means the trimmed bud?


----------



## clarkkent (Feb 4, 2008)

yeah, trimmed


----------



## Mutt (Feb 4, 2008)

See my grow journal and the smoke report is in the strain report section as well.


----------



## allgrownup (Feb 7, 2008)

completely cfl under quad cfl while vegd and then added a couple more on the wall their for flower.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=38266&d=1193986264

i was quite impressed with the results.  quite resonous and dense.

keep those lights as close as possible.


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 7, 2008)

allgrownup said:
			
		

> completely cfl under quad cfl while vegd and then added a couple more on the wall their for flower.
> 
> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=38266&d=1193986264
> 
> ...


 
ya like allgrownup said , keep those lights as close as possible, use atleast 10k lumens of CFL's per plant and u will have buds that look like they have been under alot better lights

3-4" above the tops is a good rule of thumb.


----------

